# British American Tobacco threatens Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma



## Hooked (3/5/20)

https://www.dailysun.co.za/News/british-american-tobacco-threatens-dlamini-zuma-20200501
1 May 2020

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)

She mustn't ammend , she must be deported to Italy/ Greece with her corrupt boyfriends/benefactors , now we can see why the big Z left her - one track minded prune.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------

